# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio Hotels - HELP!!!!  All suggestions welcome!

## M&G Montreal

We are 2 Negrilaholic couples wanting to get out of the box, and go to Porto Antonio for 3 nights in early Feb 2016.  Know nada about the area, so need some guidance.  Bounced around Expedia and such and are seeing USD600+ per night.  Not in our price range.  Not even close!  

We (M&G) have been there for a day trip from Oracabessa, so not knowledgeable of the area at all, just know we saw Frenchman's Cove (AWESOME!!!) and Boston Bay (?) and Blue Lagoon. Need to be near wherever Knutsford drops off and picks up as our bus back to Negril is at 6:30 am.
We are not fussy people
Clean; friendly staff (we tip good)
Need a bar (not negotiable!  LOL)
Need a pool (semi negotiable for 3 nights)
Need AC (negotiable maybe ....)
Travelling Negril-PA by Knutsford - thought we would want something near where they drop you
Seems taxi's are not plentiful (is that possible in Jamaica?) in PA?
Renting a car is an option
Want to be near Frenchman's Cove (in one thread somebody mentioned Frenchman's "Something-other-than-cove" - different place?)
Room safe (semi negotiable)
Beach front, or really really near (like <5 min walk?)
Could we split a villa?
Now, here's the killer - price point would be ideally less than USD120 per night!

Any and all suggestions welcome - hotels, what to do, what to see (Frenchman's Cove, I think, is a MUST???)

Need your guidance, Boardies ..

Thanks!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Try Norse point.

----------


## JitterBug

tim bamboo is attainable for that price range. not sure if there is a pool . . . lot of guest house options . . . bus will stop and pick up at the bus park, pretty central location. local taxis easy to get.  . . . your best option is to get a car and drive yourself. vi had some good options around winnifred beach. mrs. scott's place, winnifred breeze . . . and another one in dolphin bay for around 60 per night. there is also a place i can't think right now, vista something. i'll get back here and give you that name. that's a little ways before porty. . . .

----------


## *vi*

As jitterbug said, Tim Bamboo is within walking distance to town.  No pool.  AC rooms and I think are $60/night.  Restaurant & bar.  Breakfast may be included.  

Winnifred Breeze in Fairy Hill is a great guesthouse, but not easily assessable to the main road.  A car/driver is recommended.  I’ve walked down to the road (less than 5 minutes), but not up as the road is steep.  The spacious AC rooms are around $60/night.  No bar.

Another Guesthouse I’m considering is Fairy Hill Palms in Fairy Hill Gardens.  You are the only occupant in this two bedroom house.  Walking distance to Winnifred Beach, Boston and Blue Lagoon.  No AC. 

You might also look into The Polish Princess Guesthouse.  Another place I’m considering.  I don’t have a lot of details to share about this place other than I met the owner and adore her and admire the way she runs the business.  The reviews are good.  

Being first time overnighters, my recommendation is Match Resort off Folly Road.  It’s a 7 minute drive from down town Port Antonio, about less than 15 minutes from the San San and Boston areas.  They have a restaurant & bar plus a pool.  WIFI  AC Rooms are also around $70/night.  Friendly staff and excellent food.  Easy, two minute walk from the hotel to the main road to catch a taxi.  

Although not as plentiful as Negril, there is no lack of red plate drivers in Port Antonio.  But a lot don’t drive at night and are usually concentrated down town.  Once you leave the Knutsford bus, hail for one and secure him for your stay so you can call that specific driver when needed.  The wait for one on the road may not be long, but the cars fill up with folks coming from down town.  

Frenchman’s Cove beach is gorgeous, but expensive.  $10 to get in, more for the lounger and lots more for the food and drinks.  If you are planning to spend the entire day there it’s going to co$t you.  But Winnifred is a challenge to get to due to the harsh road, but a favorite of visitors.  Water shoes are a highly recommended due to the rocky sparse, rocky spots.  See a rasta name I-Cliff for lounge chairs and cold red stripes.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, polish princess is kind of in the bush. i've not been inside, but it's not pretty surroundings. although, it's easily accessed off the main road.
i will be in porty in late november and am looking for a new place. fairy hill palms would be a consideration but its lacking security. if you get there before nov. pls share.
also, there are plenty of options right in town . . .

----------


## *vi*

jitterbug, as a matter of fact, I will be there before November.  I'll venture back to the Polish Princess to check it out for future consideration.  I'll put 
Fairy Hill Palms on the list as well.  What other options in town do you know of??

----------


## JitterBug

vi, working today, will refer to my notes as soon as time allows. i'm at end of november, then negril . . .you?

----------


## *vi*

Jitterbug....Portland...tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TAH

> Jitterbug....Portland...tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll expect a full report when you get back young lady. Have a great time, and I hope drivah "a" isn't in your plans this time...

----------


## *vi*

Thanks TAH! and no, sir, he's not.

----------


## sammyb

Adding to what has already been mentioned......Bayview Villa is an option as well.  nice large pool, bar and nice lush surroundings and rooms with a/c.  Not far from town.  Ivanhoe Guest House is in town no pool, no bar but a/c and priced well they will do a cook to order breakfast for you if you wish.

----------


## M&G Montreal

Holy cow!  You guys are AWESOME!  Thanks to you both, J'bug and Vi!  This is great information!  Let me know what you think when you come back from  your trips now and in November.  We are really excited to get out of our cozy Negril box and try something different.  I just knew this board would come through with great tips and advice!  Frenchman's Cove is so gorgeous.  It truly is.  San San looks lovely, too!  Very different with the coves versus the looooooong beach in Negril!

We had heard the cabs were scarce - thanks for sorting us out on that rumour.  We were thinking of getting a car just for the PA part of the trip.  They're quite reasonable @ USD39/day, HOWEVER - and it'a a big one - there is a $90 pick up fee for PA.  You can get a lot of taxis for $90 in 3 days.  But just to do due diligence, what are your thoughts on getting a car there?  I wouldn't want to do the Negril-PA trip by self-driven car - too many goats on the highway!  LOL!  I've done moose-spotting duty on a cross Canada drive, but goats on the highway is not in my skillset!

Again, thanks for your awesome advice!  You guys ROCK!

----------


## M&G Montreal

Sorry, Sammyb!  I didn't see your post.  Thanks so much for our advice, too!  You guys are great!

----------


## sammyb

so you would use the vehicle for the three days in Portland, not to get there or back?  if so, that's 207.00 before all of those crazy taxes I would say for that amount you could hire a driver to be on call for three days.  I think renting a car is a good idea but only when it's cost effective, like using the vehicle for your transfers to and from Portland.  Route taxis will not be an issue except at night and you will have secured a driver to call by then or call Kemar or Warren for your evening outings 

Kemar McKenzie 876-891-6171 dainianm@gmail.com
Warren McKenzie 876-883-9081 wgam84@yahoo.com

----------


## JitterBug

ok. i'm a woman, driven all over jamaica alone. the first time was a bit scary but after that it was a piece of cake.
there is no point getting a car just for there like sammy says.
best option is to get a car in mobay and return it to mobay. 
private taxis are not cheap anywhere in jamaica, especially if you want to do nightlife. it's pretty wide open in portland.
once you drop the car at the airport in mobay you can venture out to negril.

----------


## brazz

When there are 2 of us in Portland it is much easier to get a cab, with four it was a challenge esp at night. Just something to keep in mind. Taxis do not seem to ever be empty when they pass me in Portland

----------

